# Adjusting Ibanez Bridge



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys looking for some help here on setting up a bridge on an electric Ibanez Model SA guitar...I am an acoustic man so electric is out of my field....a friend of mine asked me to have a look at it....There is a lot of fret buzz so the bridge has to be raised....I can add some pics if it is any help....Don't want to do any thing wrong and damage the quitar...Intonation looks straight foreward...The bridge has two allen set screws on either side of it......Any help will be greatly appreciated....Larry


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

Try adjusting the neck before you screw with the bridge.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

id set the neck as straight as possible, then set the action at the saddles relative to the fret board radius- then raise the saddles to remove any real obnoxious buzz- when the guitar buzzes only in isolated spots, add a bit of neck relief, then make sure the saddles still match the fretboard radius.
you likely need higher at the saddle on the low a and e strings, so these can deviate from the fretboard radius height
repeat until neck is relatively buzz free and feels good
i imagine that soon someone will be along to tell you to visit the ibanez forum. i say fukk them:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice but I have decided that he should have a qualified guy to do the job....If it was my guitar I would not think twice about fooling with it.....Thats what I love about Building acoustics.....No mechanical workings....Larry


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice but I have decided that he should have a qualified guy to do the job....If it was my guitar I would not think twice about fooling with it.....Thats what I love about Building acoustics.....No mechanical workings....Larry


ive seen some of your build pics - an electric setup is childsplay compared to what youve already done.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Fraser ....Thanks for your kind remarks...I look at the electrics posted here and I am very impressed with the workmanship.Maybe someday I will try one...I have some instruments that are almost finished....I will post some pics later.I have also switched to using French polish on the advice of some people in here and it has blown me away...Beautiful finish ..Larry


----------

